# Where to buy spade terminals / banana plugs?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I need one of the two for my new ML's. Probably spade terminals would work better. Where the banana pins plug into the ML terminals, the metal part on the ML terminal is recessed too far into the plastic wing nut and cannot get a good snug fit. The pins on my banana plugs are not long enough... they just fall back out too easy.

ML doesn't have a thread hole in their terminal, so about the only option is spades.

I found these at Parts Express, but I believe the spade opening will be a tad too small. The ML terminals are not all that big, but not quite this small:










Where can I find some good quality terminals?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

These are 20 bucks for 4 at Crutchfield...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For spades, I use the F-conn crimp ones.

For bananas, I like the GLS Audio-locking ones at www.speakerrepair.com But they also sell spades as well:
http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=spade

Good luck.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... their spades look almost identical to the Monster spades... and a lot less in cost... 10 for $17.49


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Good info. I was about to shop for some of these. Now, I know where to go. Thanks for the post.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Banana plugs also on the cheap at monoprice.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

How do you bind the speaker cable to those spade connectors (the Monster or the lookalikes?)
I'm using some monoprice bananas but I find that they screws loosens, and am looking for something more secure.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I use Loctite, which is a general purpose thread sealant/glue. I think Red is the one you want not blue. One is just a gummy sealant that prevents loosening from vibration, the other you have to heat with a torch to get loose. It says it on the packaging.

As for those spade connections, the wire folds down over some teeth and then it's all screwed together. I believe there's an O ring in there to keep it from working loose.


----------

